# Old TV Shows/Cartoons!



## MissLily123 (Jun 27, 2015)

What were some of your favorite TV shows/cartoons that aren't on the air anymore, or, not really played anymore? I miss Samurai Jack and Johnny Bravo. Also a bunch of others like Dexter's Laboratory. Just the old shows I used to watch as a kid  What about you guys?


----------



## Beardo (Jun 27, 2015)

The original Muppet show, like I know Disney plays it or whatever, but I doubt the people who watch Disney appreciate it.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 27, 2015)

Beardo said:


> The original Muppet show, like I know Disney plays it or whatever, but I doubt the people who watch Disney appreciate it.



Yeah. The newer shows and stuff on now are really dumb, maybe only a select few are okay. It seems that all of the Disney channel shows now have to have a singer in it.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 27, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Yeah. The newer shows and stuff on now are really dumb, maybe only a select few are okay. It seems that all of the Disney channel shows now have to have a singer in it.



Well yeah, because music=more money!


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

not too old but its over fifteen years old. i loved this one show called courage the cowardly dog omg


----------



## Beardo (Jun 27, 2015)

Esphas said:


> not too old but its over fifteen years old. i loved this one show called courage the cowardly dog omg



Wow, I didn't realize Courage was that old!


Also want to mention Chowder


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Wow, I didn't realize Courage was that old!
> 
> 
> Also want to mention Chowder


ohh chowder was cool too i liked that. also mentioning hey arnold


----------



## Squidward (Jun 27, 2015)

Esphas said:


> not too old but its over fifteen years old. i loved this one show called courage the cowardly dog omg



I loved that show even though it was traumatizing for me!


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

Squidward said:


> I loved that show even though it was traumatizing for me!


same lmao


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2015)

Ed Edd n Eddy was always one of my childhood favorites. Along with Dexter's Laboratory, Johnny Bravo, The Powerpuff Girls, and back when the Pokemon anime was still pretty new.


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 27, 2015)

misadventures of flapjack stole my heart in 2008 and it still does now


----------



## Squidward (Jun 27, 2015)

Also Sailor Moon, though I'm not sure if they're still airing it or not. At least not where I live.


----------



## Flynn (Jun 27, 2015)

Some of the "old" cartoons I LOVED:


Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends
Dexter's Laboratory  
Space Ghost
Courage the Cowardly Dog
My Gym Partner's a Monkey
Misadventures of Flapjack
Chowder

I'm glad to hear other people miss some of these cartoons too. lol I loved these shows so much. Luckily some of them are on Netflix, so when I'm feeling nostalgic, I can watch some of them. I don't really watch cartoons now unless they're the good oldies?which sounds weird because I'm not that old, being almost 18.


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jun 27, 2015)

I love me some cartoons! Favourites include:
1) Ulysses 31
2) Adventures of the Galaxy Rangers
3) The Mysterious Cities of Gold
4) Masters of the Universe
5) She-Ra Princes of Power
6) Sailor Moon
7) Dragon Ball
8) Dungeons and Dragons
But most important of all:
9) Star Wars The Clone Wars
10) Star Wars Rebels

Oh and Gummi Bears, Duck Tales and Dexters Laboratory. There's just too many to mention!


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 27, 2015)

1. Fosters Home For Imaginary Friends
2. Courage the Cowardly Dog, it scared me sometims, and I wanted to BEAT THE **** out of the old man
3. Dexters Lab


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 27, 2015)

Woody wood pecker has always been my favorite.
I also love the old Looney Toons.
Power Puff Girls, Dexters lab, Johny Bravo, and Courage were also great cartoons.
Oh, and I love The Flintstones.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 27, 2015)

Dark and Josh
Teen Titans
Sonic SATAM


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Dark and Josh
> Teen Titans
> Sonic SATAM


oh my god how could i forget about teen titans jfc


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 27, 2015)

Rocko's Modern Life <3

Transformers


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 27, 2015)

Going to show my age here but meh 

In no particular order:

Knightmare
The raggy dolls
Bangers and mash
Button Moon
Rainbow
The sooty show
...etc..


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 27, 2015)

Winnie The Pooh. I just love that little chubby little cubby all stuffed with fluffies.lol.

My Sunshine ac town has some character houses that are themed after some retro cartoons.Feel free to dream visit if you get bored.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 27, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> misadventures of flapjack stole my heart in 2008 and it still does now



Omg yes!! With the whale and captain k'knuckles XD


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 27, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Winnie The Pooh. I just love that little chubby little cubby all stuffed with fluffies.lol.
> 
> My Sunshine ac town has some character houses that are themed after some retro cartoons.Feel free to dream visit if you get bored.


Ooooo will check that out


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 27, 2015)

Squidward said:


> I loved that show even though it was traumatizing for me!



I loved Courage!! It scared me too when I was young.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 27, 2015)

Pinky and the brain!! And the old style Tom and jerry


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 27, 2015)

Pinky and the brain...now there's a cartoon i've not heard of in aaaages :O.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

the twilight zone (before my time but still) new eps of spongebob, flight 29 down, 6teen, total drama island! those were my favourites


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 27, 2015)

Wrathie83 said:


> Pinky and the brain...now there's a cartoon i've not heard of in aaaages :O.



Yes. That was a great cartoon.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 27, 2015)

hey arnold, rocket power , ahhh real monsters, chowder, fosters home for imaginary friends, mike lu & og , cat dog , the rugrats , rollie polie ollie, pb&j otters and so many more

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissLily123 said:


> I loved Courage!! It scared me too when I was young.



 yes i love courage so glad that they have a couple seasons on netflix


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 27, 2015)

Ren & Stimpy was the best. ♥


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 27, 2015)

abbydoll said:


> Ren & Stimpy was the best. ♥



I agree. I forgot about that one.


----------



## Joy (Jun 27, 2015)

I have soo many! 

Code Lyoko, Ed Edd and Eddy, Teen Titans, Kim Possible, Totally Spies, Codename Kids Next Door, Power Puff Girls, Hey Arnold, Dexter's Laboratory, The Proud Family, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, Tom and Jerry, Loony Toons, My Gym Partner's a Monkey, Avatar The Last Airbender and Courage the Cowardly Dog


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 27, 2015)

I watched He-man, Transformers, TMNT and pretty much all the Hanna barbera I could get.


----------



## Kendai (Jun 27, 2015)

Wild and Whacky Races, George of the Jungle, Tom Slick, and my favorite, Super Chicken!

_You knew the job was dangerous when you took it!_


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 27, 2015)

For cartoons? Powerpuff Girls, Totally Spies, Johnny Bravo, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, Hey Arnold!, Rugrats, Recess, Wild Thornberrys, The Proud Family, Kim Possible, Kids Next Door, Teen Titans, Scooby Doo, He-man, Captain Planet, Gargoyles, Thundercats, Dexter's Laboratory, Catdog, Animaniacs, Static Shock, Batman the Animated Series, Superman the Animated Series, Justice League, Justice League Unlimited, Doug, Rocket Power, Samurai Jack, Chalkzone, Code Lyoko, The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy, probably some others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 28, 2015)

The original Scooby Doo and Tom and Jerry was my childhood pretty much.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jun 28, 2015)

I really liked Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends! All Grown Up and Rugrats were also pretty cool.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 28, 2015)

Most of the Cartoons that were my favorite was from 2000's and 90's of Cartoon Network and Nick. And most of them is what you guys posted.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't forget about the 40's. But mostly Tom And Jerry.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 28, 2015)

Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends!



Foster's was one of my favorites, but to go back even further I really loved Ahh! Real Monsters!


----------



## matt (Jun 28, 2015)

Chuckle vision and fairly odd parents


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 28, 2015)

I used to love St Elsewhere.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 28, 2015)

*F R A G G L E R O C K !*


----------



## Esphas (Jun 28, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> *F R A G G L E R O C K !*


haha i watched this for a brief period when i was younger


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jun 28, 2015)

I guess we are mostly talking about kid shows here from the looks of things? I always loved Wishbone when I was younger and Goosebumps. And of course Looney Toons.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 28, 2015)

Does anyone remember Rainbow Bright? And Pinky and the Brain was my life <3


----------



## Espurr (Jun 28, 2015)

Most old Cartoon Network shows get shown on Boomerang, provided you have access to the channel.

Now, let's see here...  uh...  Chowder, Courage the Cowardly Dog, the older Scooby Doo (can't stand Mystery Incorporated), Dexter's Laboratory, the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy...  Basically your typical late 1900's-early 2000's.


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 28, 2015)

Espurr said:


> Most old Cartoon Network shows get shown on Boomerang, provided you have access to the channel.
> 
> Now, let's see here...  uh...  Chowder, Courage the Cowardly Dog, the older Scooby Doo (can't stand Mystery Incorporated), Dexter's Laboratory, the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy...  Basically your typical late 1900's-early 2000's.



I loved the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy!


----------



## Esphas (Jun 28, 2015)

holy crap how could i not remember to mention code lyoko that was the greatest


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 28, 2015)

What about Code Name Kids Next Door? Loved that one too!


----------



## Joy (Jun 28, 2015)

Esphas said:


> holy crap how could i not remember to mention code lyoko that was the greatest



I still watch it. It's still one of my favorite cartoons of all time haha.


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 28, 2015)

Esphas said:


> holy crap how could i not remember to mention code lyoko that was the greatest



It really was, too bad Evolution sucked.


----------



## oreo (Jun 28, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> I guess we are mostly talking about kid shows here from the looks of things? I always loved Wishbone when I was younger and Goosebumps. And of course Looney Toons.



ugh GOOSEBUMPS was my favorite! since gr.2 i collected most of their books. i used to scare kids at school by bringing in slappy the dummy from night of the living dummy for show and tell, lol!


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 29, 2015)

anyone?
no one?
just me?
okay


----------



## Joy (Jun 29, 2015)

Tae said:


> It really was, too bad Evolution sucked.



This is true.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a soft spot for the 90s Nickelodeon & Cartoon Network shows since I grew up with those. Rocko, Hey Arnold, Courage, Angry Beavers, Johnny Bravo, Doug, Rugrats, Ed, Edd n Eddy, Speed Racer, Johnny Quest, Kablam!... etc. Never was very much into Disney shows, just some of the movies. 

I remember when Cartoon Network first came out and when we finally got it, it replaced MTV. I was sooo upset until I realized that CN was incredible and I could live without Real World (they later brought MTV back so I had the best of both worlds).


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 29, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I have a soft spot for the 90s Nickelodeon & Cartoon Network shows since I grew up with those. Rocko, Hey Arnold, Courage, Angry Beavers, Johnny Bravo, Doug, Rugrats, Ed, Edd n Eddy, Speed Racer, Johnny Quest, Kablam!... etc. Never was very much into Disney shows, just some of the movies.
> 
> I remember when Cartoon Network first came out and when we finally got it, it replaced MTV. I was sooo upset until I realized that CN was incredible and I could live without Real World (they later brought MTV back so I had the best of both worlds).




Yeah I was more of a Cartoon Network kid myself. I usually watched Lizzy McGuire and That's so Raven! on the Disnep channel. Other shows I loved were My Life as a Teenage Robot and Kim Possible lol


----------



## tokkio (Jun 29, 2015)

omg lots of the ones already mentioned in this thread, but most def Courage the Cowardly Dog, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy, Are You Afraid of the Dark..... 

I also loved The Proud Family, American Dragon: Jake Long, Suite Life of Zack and Cody, Dave the Barbarian, Recess, Dany Phantom, Chalk Zone...... Lots more I've probably forgot to mention though lol


----------



## Lock (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of the Craig Mccracken era of Cartoon Network; especially the Powerpuff Girls and Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends. Also to mention ABC had the One Saturday Morning line-up with like Pepper Ann, Recess and Doug. Disney Channel and Kim Possible, Tale Spin, Goof Troop, Duck Tales, Bonkers and the Weekenders. Then there was Fox Kids and Kids WB (Men in Black, Jackie Chan Adventures, Xmen, Batman Beyond, Spiderman, Bobby's World, Eek the Cat, the Adventures of Sam and Max, Earthworm Jim, Mucha Lucha, Xmen Evolution... Etc etc) Then there's Invader Zim and Rocket Power...the Rugrats... Geez...

I feel like there's too many to mention because I was prolly a professional cartoon watcher as a kid lol


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 29, 2015)

tokkio said:


> omg lots of the ones already mentioned in this thread, but most def Courage the Cowardly Dog, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy, Are You Afraid of the Dark.....
> 
> I also loved The Proud Family, American Dragon: Jake Long, Suite Life of Zack and Cody, Dave the Barbarian, Recess, Dany Phantom, Chalk Zone...... Lots more I've probably forgot to mention though lol



Danny Phantom was amazing! So was Dave the Barbarian!


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

flapjack was a really cute cartoon c:​


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Garrus said:


> flapjack was a really cute cartoon c:​



I loved Flapjack!


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

golden girls, alf, full house, invader zim, everything...


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

- Bear in the big blue house
- Blues Clues
- Martin Morning
- Old Tom
- Chalk Zone
- Catdog


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 9, 2015)

creamyy said:


> - Bear in the big blue house
> - Blues Clues
> - Martin Morning
> - Old Tom
> ...




I remember I used to have all the Bear and the big blue house shows on VHS!


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

If you want to talk old tv shows... Mr. Bevelder.  Or the rifleman... I also rreally like the first seasons of three company along wwith some others. I really enjoy how these shows tend to be kind of positive on a lot of subjects.


----------

